

[Ask HN] Chances that a UK-based startup receive funding from SV? - kloncks
http://www.quora.com/Startups-in-the-UK/What-are-the-chances-that-a-startup-based-on-the-UK-receive-funding-from-Silicon-Valley

======
kloncks
Background story: Something we're personally facing and I wanted to post on HN
to see if HNers could help answer.

